# Its set. Saturday Morning



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Me and another fellow PFFer will be out at Pensacola Beach surf fishing for Pomp's, black drum and whatever will bite. Anyone wanna join?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Wish I could. Tomorrow is my only free day.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ah. u going out tomorrow?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah. I should be out to the beach by sunrise. I'm gonna try for some pomps as well. But will be happy if I catch anything else too.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Where are yall headed to on saturday? I am going to be fishing south of New Orleans on saturday near grande isle, but I'll be back in pcola on Monday evening.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

prolly the cross on pcola beach or near portofino. wherever i can find a sand bar. and id give up surf fishing to fish back over in that area any time. whatcha gunna be going for? and give us a report about tomorrow?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Tomorrow I will be looking for sandbars just passed portofino and will update throughout the day. If its good maybe people will get out there. This weekend I will be mainly going after redfish. My buddy has a camp north of grande isle and has limited out 3 times in the last two weeks. It should be pretty good. I'll have a report and some pics.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice man, looking forward to that report. Went to boarding school in Mississippi so Im familiar with fishing from Bay St.Louis to New Orleans pretty well. Miss that fishing over there. Have fun and catch alot of fish man.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Hopefully it will be a good trip. I am from New Orleans, lived there from birth til Katrina. I go back at least once a month to fish. Its hard to switch from south Louisiana fishing to FL fishing. I'm still trying to get grip on the sport over here, its a completely different ballgame.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

very true. over there im used to pitchin a live shrimp and catching a flounder, red, or speck. over here. maybe the flounder want a bull minnow, while the reds want shrimp, and the specks want a gulp all in the same day. and different settings. love bayou fishing over there along banks. over here theres no so much of that.


----------

